# 126 acres for lease in Dooly County



## grady white (Aug 9, 2016)

126 acres in Dooly County for lease at $18.00 per acre. Big pines and a lot of thick cover surrounded by agriculture, very nice piece of property . Call if interested 706-215-5407 , I may not check forum often so please call or text if interested.

Thanks


----------



## grady white (Aug 10, 2016)

Land is leased . can thread be closed 

Thanks


----------

